# New to irrigation



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm working on getting a beautiful yard growing. So I know I'll need some type of irrigation especially during the hot summer months. Can someone point me in the right direction on where to start? I'm the diy type guy. Is this something that can be done yourself?

Any help and information greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You can definitely DIY your irrigation system if you're up for it. If you haven't already, I would start by reading everything at Irrigation Tutorials twice - excellent information. :thumbup:


----------

